# Obtaining a hap id



## ffza13 (May 22, 2015)

So we haven't been appointed a CO yet however I want to start the process of getting medicals underway. How can I obtain a Hap id ?


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

This link will explain everything


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can't use My Health Declarations if you've already submitted a visa application. I think you can find a link to organise your health exam from within your IMMI account, but I'm not sure where that is. Perhaps under the list of your attachments? Hopefully someone will come along who knows.


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry, yes that was what I should have said! I didn't explain it at all..In the link it explains that you cant use it if you've already submitted a visa.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

My Health Declaration as Maggie-May24 said works before you submit your application. From what I know, you need to wait until DIBP or the case officer provides you with a HAP ID until you can get them done.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can't use My Health Declarations if you've already submitted a visa application. I think you can find a link to organise your health exam from within your IMMI account, but I'm not sure where that is. Perhaps under the list of your attachments? Hopefully someone will come along who knows.


Is it still worth waiting to do the health examinations until after your CO contacts you? How much would this delay an application by?


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Also, is it possible to get a Hap ID and then wait a couple of months until after the check is likely to expire?

So for example:

Get Hap ID now
Apply for visa 820 in January
Actually do Medicals in April


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Within a few days of lodging the visa application online there was a new HEALTH button on the immi account although i didnt notice it at first. Clicking that gives you the HAP ID. 

Getting the medicals done will get that out of the way early. But as they are only valid for 12 months it may be a problem if you have a delayed application.

Eventually you would be asked to do it when the application gets looked at, maybe a few months after lodgement.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

JandE said:


> Within a few days of lodging the visa application online there was a new HEALTH button on the immi account although i didnt notice it at first. Clicking that gives you the HAP ID.
> 
> Getting the medicals done will get that out of the way early. But as they are only valid for 12 months it may be a problem if you have a delayed application.
> 
> Eventually you would be asked to do it when the application gets looked at, maybe a few months after lodgement.


So it should still be possible to do the medicals before being prompted by your CO but after doing the application? That was my plan.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> So it should still be possible to do the medicals before being prompted by your CO but after doing the application? That was my plan.


Yes. Thats what we did. 
As soon as i saw the HEALTH button appear on immi account, after application lodged, we arranged the medical.
Well before a CO looked at the application.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

JandE said:


> Yes. Thats what we did.
> As soon as i saw the HEALTH button appear on immi account, after application lodged, we arranged the medical.
> Well before a CO looked at the application.


Excellent thanks 

That's the easy bit, I'm dreading trying to do my Spanish police check from Australia!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> Excellent thanks
> 
> That's the easy bit, I'm dreading trying to do my Spanish police check from Australia!


We did the Police check on the same day, just to get them both out of the way.

Then got a Visitor Visa to spend the waiting time in Australia


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

JandE said:


> We did the Police check on the same day, just to get them both out of the way.
> 
> Then got a Visitor Visa to spend the waiting time in Australia


I'm already in Australia and will be applying for an 820. It's fairly simple (so I'm led to believe) to get a UK police check online but for my Spanish one I'm either going to have to do it by post or send a friend in Spain to do it for me. And Spanish bureaucracy is a nightmare at the best of times!


----------

